# echinodorus at my fern garden



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

i like plants, aquatic and terrestrial plants, i do like gardening and i have a collection of common ferns, since i quit my planted tank i keept some plants and succesfully as emersed. i decided to try echinodorus on a pot. i put some clay/laterite and used ADA at the top. i keep the roots pretty much wet and water the plant every day.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice! What species is it? I have a few going emersed now, but I keep them almost flooded in a plastic tray


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

i collected it localy, is a cordifolius acording to kasselman, they can grow emersed about 3 to 4.5 feet tall and their leaves get very big. is not necessary to keep them moist as long the roots are wet and they have developed emersed leaves.


----------

